# g spot



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi peeps.

I feel really dumb posting this, especially as a married person, BUT...

where is the G spot and what are the best positions to get to it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

QuietSoul said:


> Hi peeps.
> 
> I feel really dumb posting this, especially as a married person, BUT...
> 
> ...


It is a spongy feeling area on the top about 2-3 inches from the vaginal entrance. If you stick your 1 or 2 fingers in facing up wards and you flex them towards you and kind of upward as if you're telling someone to "come here" you'll feel it, and she'll definitely feel it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> It is a spongy feeling area on the top about 2-3 inches from the vaginal entrance. If you stick your 1 or 2 fingers in facing up wards and you flex them towards you and kind of upward as if you're telling someone to "come here" you'll feel it, and she'll definitely feel it.












Couldn't of said it better myself.

hint: gentle firm pressure....trim your nails.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes. CUT YOUR FINGER NAILS! Dont for get to file the edges smooth.

I routinely hit the g-spot with penis by missionary position, holding her legs back just below the knees (backside of knees) and while I am more upright. Sometimes, she'll use a vibrator on her clit, with the end of the vib pushing down at the base of my penis... that transmits through into her... oh wow... I'm horny now!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

researrch technique on this. Its not just a matter of finding it and going at it like crazy. As with everything else timing is everything. I wont go into to much at this point. I know what works for my wife but every woman is different so do yyour homewotk and then communicate communicate communicate. She will put you on the right track if you listen to her and follow her direction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

QS... don't feel bad that your SO can't find it either. Every time my husband has tried, he comes close, but then... it's like there is a spot RIGHT next to it that makes me go from "OH MY GOD"...to "GTFA from me!!"... Seriously. So, we have not been able to find it, no matter how much we have tried... No matter what methods we have attempted as well. Doesn't bother me. Clit orgasms work for me.


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks guys  i'm getting some ideas and feeling some hope that things can improve for us. 

For the record, I am the wife, which makes me feel even silier asking that question. 

I have been able to orgasm via oral + fingers, so I must have had some idea of where my g spot is. I have never been able to orgasm by intercourse, even though I still enjoy it, but would really like to. We have been content with missionary, but thinking we should be open to some variations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

maybe yours isnt as sensitive, you might need firm hard pressure against it to get one?

the only way you know is to ask right!!!

i can barely insert my the tip of my finger and feel it.
everyone is different


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you can orgasm with oral and manual stimulation (assuming clitoral stimulation, or some combination of clitoral and penetration), you should try having your husband penetrate you with his c*ck immediatley after orgasm, you might be able to have additional vaginal/g-spot orgasm(s) from that.


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

thanks heaps for responding. 

I realised that it's the place that's stimulated when he does fingers plus oral. Of the few times I have had a poke around, I thought that spot felt sensitive, but more in a sore way than stimulating. But it obviously works when I am stimulated already.

So... what would be the best position for him to hit my G spot? Also, is there such thing as a position where he can stimulate the outside while he is penetrating
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

QuietSoul said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> thanks heaps for responding.
> 
> ...




1]Yes , in order to get to the G-Spot you must be in a heightened state of arousal. works better that way.

2]Different positions work best for different people. One way to hit the G-Spot during penetration and stimulate the other areas as well is through a variation of " doggie style " sex position."
Reverse Cowgirl" also does the trick,just lean backwards [ prop your hands on his chest while facing away from him.] instead of forward. Another way is to let him enter from behind you while you are standing ,[ keep your legs closed] and bend over.

I find this position to be the easiest,lie on your back ,and let him kneel in front of you.Place a pillow beneath your hips and place your legs over his shoulder or on his chest. As he enters and begins to thrust, just tilt your hips upwards a little,until you feel the spot being stimulated. His hands are also free to do whatever you want him to do.

Please remember different positions are more effective with different couples. Plus there are other factors such as your partner's shape ,size , curvature etc. Also your body in proportion to his. [ Is he tall, short etc.]
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> It is a spongy feeling area on the top about 2-3 inches from the vaginal entrance. If you stick your 1 or 2 fingers in facing up wards and you flex them towards you and kind of upward as if you're telling someone to "come here" you'll feel it, and* she'll definitely feel it*.


this is correct except for the last sentence, not all women can enjoy G-spot orgasms or pleasurable sensations. More can't than can.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

SeaMaiden said:


> Google Jason Julius -he has some good articles and videos of how to find it


X2!! Highly recommend that! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife also needs clitoral stimulation; she cannot orgasm through G spot alone. Her on top works because her clit comes in contact with the base of my penis with an added bonus of me being able to suck on her perfect little tits. That really sends her! We also use a position where she is on her back and I am on my side. One of my legs is between hers. This leaves my hand free to stimulate her clit. Yet another is her on the edge of the bed on her back with a Liberator wedge under her hips. She then puts her legs on my shoulders as I stand at the edge of the bed. She well use a vibrator on her clit. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> If you can orgasm with oral and manual stimulation (assuming clitoral stimulation, or some combination of clitoral and penetration), you should try having your husband penetrate you with his c*ck immediatley after orgasm, you might be able to have additional vaginal/g-spot orgasm(s) from that.


Unfortunately, that doesn't always work either. My husband penetrates immediately after I orgasm from oral/manual....still no g-spot orgasms.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

This all too common, what you need to do is practice your kegels and reverse kegels, start using them during sex. They (orgasms) should be natural to you afterwards. There is a cycle, excitement/buildup, plateau, orgasm, resolution. Build up is the most important, everything in the women swells up, nipples, g spot swells up, vasocongestion releases fluids from the vaginal walls, everything becomes more sensitive, a process that needs to to be a precursor to orgasm, build up the mind, body, dopamine etc. When a woman orgasms the muscles in the pelvic region "spasm"/contract, hence kegels. Different positions achieve orgasms for different women, and very few woman know how to orgasm from vaginal stimulation. When you feel you are peaking and about to orgasm but you usually never do, just kegel and hold or if you feel like your about to pee push a little (reverse kegel, can be a squirting orgasm). Feel your body, literally, pay attention to what you are doing subconciously enjoying yourself, am I squeezing, relaxing, am I distracting myself by trying too much to have a vaginal orgasm. Just relax, and when its peaking just lightly push yourself over the edge. It takes practice, one good position is use a pillow, put it underneath your upper buttocks, have your husband place his hands around and under your upper buttocks and massage your butt as he does the work, in the mean while you can move around and find the best position to rub the upper vaginal wall, "gspot" for orgasm, then again this may not work for all of them if you like "doggie" then have your man place his hands on the lower back/upper buttocks portion and place pressure there everytime he thrusts, this will stimulate more, massage more etc.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

QuietSoul said:


> Thanks guys  i'm getting some ideas and feeling some hope that things can improve for us.
> 
> For the record, I am the wife, which makes me feel even silier asking that question.
> 
> ...


Hold off for a few days, set a date, have your husband give you a massage first, coconut oil, melts at 73-74 degrees, not water soluble, antifungal, antiviral, kills yeast infections etc, never TMI for the benefits of coconut. Anyway, full body massage, knowing that you will have sex after feel free to become excited. Whatever build up you do inbetween and during the massage so be it. Have him stick two (usually two) fingers inside to find the "gspot" it should be a little swollen because you are already excited, or he can rub it in circular motions to make it swell, so after that he can pull upwards (or move his hand upwards as if he were holding a grocery bag with two fingers) putting pressure on the upper wall/ gspot, do this starting slow, over and over, increasing speed over again upto a fast pace of about maybe 16th notes on the metronome (if that makes any sense). Figure it out, you'll get there, every woman finds it differently and its very hard to explain, I have enough trouble explaining how I have MMOs.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

a fantastic position, 
lie flat on your stomach and have your partner stradle 
your legs and spread them open a little and let him inbetween.

thats is extremely stimulating.
now like i said and we all know everyone is different.
give that a whirl!!!!!!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

QuietSoul said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> thanks heaps for responding.
> 
> ...


There are several positions, woman on top cowboy style, doggie style with woman on all fours, chair with woman on top, and butterfly (this one is tricky and you need to read about it on the internet) lol. It does require you to already be turned on, otherwise the pressure there makes you feel like you need to pee (hence you saying it felt sore or strange).


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm certain I don't have one. I don't care but day-um, my spouse has treated it like his purpose is to find it. I don't like him to finger me anymore because it's like he's always questing... And not like I can't O or sex isn't that good- I'm happy- why does he have o keep looking for it. 

And yes we've had this conversation and yes, he keeps looking...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> There are several positions, woman on top cowboy style, doggie style with woman on all fours, chair with woman on top, and butterfly (this one is tricky and you need to read about it on the internet) lol. It does require you to already be turned on, otherwise the pressure there makes you feel like you need to pee (hence you saying it felt sore or strange).



If you already used the restroom before having sex and you feel the need to pee thats a normal feeling, the bladder is empty you will not pee. Push/let it out next time when you feel that, you can very well have a squirting orgasm.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> If you already used the restroom before having sex and you feel the need to pee thats a normal feeling, the bladder is empty you will not pee. Push/let it out next time when you feel that, you can very well have a squirting orgasm.


This. If you have that "have to pee" feeling, you're very close. The only thing stopping you from an earth shattering orgasm is your mind. That you're going to "pee" and you thus hold it back. Don't do that. Relax, and let it go. 

I explained it like this to my W, and it put her over the top...if she did pee, I COULD CARE LESS. We were having fun, she was experiencing wonderful feelings and sensations for the first time in her 40 plus years, and just the fact that she could let herself go so completely that she let this fear of peeing go, was incredibly exciting for me, and bond building for us. She came to a point where she knew I would not judge her, and let her body do its thing. She finally had her first g-spot, ejaculating orgasm. And then she cried. And told me how much she loved me. And cried some more. And when she was finally able to lift her exhausted body off the bed, we went outside for a glass of wine and a smoke. And then she skipped...yes SKIPPED on her way back into the house afterwards. A 40 plus year old woman skipping. And then trying to explain to me how this was "the best orgasm of HER LIFE" and how it felt to her. This, as she explained it, "total body orgasm" she felt in her entire body.

Ladies...those of us who are here to please you and want this for you will not judge you. It is my opinion that the only guy who could "luck upon" doing this to you and who would be revolted should you actually pee (really, likely not gonna happen) got there by accident, and you don't need to worry about trying to repeat it too much anyway. Those of us who KNOW how to get you there will not give two chits one way or the other if you do let go and actually have an accident. If it feels great for you, we could CARE LESS.

When my W has this type of orgasm, I have to be careful. She'll scream. She has involuntary body movements that can hurt! Believe me, I've caught a knee to the chin or face more than once! She loses control. How would you like to be able to have an orgasm that would cause you to do this with someone who'll not judge you and who you trust and are comfortable with? An orgasm so intense, you no longer have control of what your body is doing? Let...it....go. And have an amazing experience.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I have done some subtle exploration with my wife and she claims that we have found her g spot. She says that when she has a g spot orgasm, it is a very deep, down to the core type of sensation. I have never gotten her to squirt. I would love it if I could but I'm a bit afraid to bring the topic up with my wife. I don't think she would be up for that type of exploration.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

SeaMaiden said:


> Gotta agree with CleanJerkSnatch and Donny64. Use the kegel, and the reverse kegel. The sensations it creates are indescribably delicious. I tried the reverse kegel last night like CJS said, and I do believe I did squirt a little - either way it was a very intense orgasm


Thats fascinating. Now get your husband to practice for MMO. Dry orgasms are incredible and there is no mess and its just as if I had a full orgasm without the mess and I can keep going and even have multiples back to back.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I have done some subtle exploration with my wife and she claims that we have found her g spot. She says that when she has a g spot orgasm, it is a very deep, down to the core type of sensation. I have never gotten her to squirt. I would love it if I could but I'm a bit afraid to bring the topic up with my wife. I don't think she would be up for that type of exploration.


Yeah, those are felt deeper, more "inside". Squirting is possible by all women, not all of them need to squirt to have the same intensity of an orgasm. Its really hot and sexy though, !


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Unfortunately, that doesn't always work either. My husband penetrates immediately after I orgasm from oral/manual....still no g-spot orgasms.


I know there is a certain shot you can ask the doctor for that helps increase and highten sensitivity down there for women who do not have much.

i will try to look it up and see what it is called!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> I know there is a certain shot you can ask the doctor for that helps increase and highten sensitivity down there for women who do not have much.
> 
> i will try to look it up and see what it is called!


Unless it is something that insurance will cover, there's no way I could get it anyway. 

Tbh, I'm fine with clit orgasms. If all I could have was vaginal orgasms, I'd be okay with that as well. It's the release that is important to me/us... doesn't matter how he gets me there. 

Doesn't mean we won't keep experimenting, of course!


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Unfortunately, that doesn't always work either. My husband penetrates immediately after I orgasm from oral/manual....still no g-spot orgasms.


You need to be built up. Your husband needs to bring you to a point before orgasm, then stop, then bring you up again, then stop, several times. You build this up and you learn the feeling and try not to go over the edge. This is with both, clitoral and vaginal stimulation (his fingers facing upwards inside), all the while you kegel and reverse kegel in a wave like fashion, in out, in out, slowly practicing the feelings of trying to control your orgasm. You learn by doing that for a while, dont focus on orgasming, just focus on trying to control the movement of your pelvic muscle. You'll get better at this then you can learn how to recognize when you're going to have a vaginal/gspot orgasm you can kegel hard, or push it out (reverse kegel) if you have the pee feeling.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

You guys are SO lucky to be able to tell a person where the g spot is. As far as I can tell my husband avoids it like the plague. 

Though I must say do a little finger work first to find it. Always in a little different spot than others, or so my research says.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Unless it is something that insurance will cover, there's no way I could get it anyway.
> 
> Tbh, I'm fine with clit orgasms. If all I could have was vaginal orgasms, I'd be okay with that as well. It's the release that is important to me/us... doesn't matter how he gets me there.
> 
> Doesn't mean we won't keep experimenting, of course!


Thats a G Spot shot. I do not recommend that, and nothing is wrong with you. You need to explore yourself with your husband and give it a try. Dont' settle just for clitoral orgasms, you're going to experience a vaginal orgasm later on and you're going to say, WOW if only I tried that, you need to do things differnetly. What you are doing now is the same thing over and over again, and its crazy to do the same thing over again and expect a different result. Keep at it


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

x2startermom said:


> You guys are SO lucky to be able to tell a person where the g spot is. As far as I can tell my husband avoids it like the plague.
> 
> Though I must say do a little finger work first to find it. Always in a little different spot than others, or so my research says.


I don't see why anyone would avoid it. Its easy to find, you need to be excited, mentally first (of course), you need to anxious for when its time to be intimate, you need to be relaxed, and your husband needs to do close to nothing. Its easy and from my experience, I love pleasing. Just soft and easy stimulation after foreplay will have the spot engorged/swelled with blood in minutes. It will go from a small centimeter size to even an inch size. It will swell up and become more sensitive. It all takes practice, for both you and your spouse, its fun too.


----------

